# uh oh. She ate a chocolate donut...



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

My guys have had their share of stolen chocolate treats so I'm sure Pud will be fine. You may want to sleep with your ears open in case she needs a middle of the night trip outside.


----------



## dogluver04 (Jul 5, 2008)

When my Cedar was only a few months old, I think about 4 or 5 months she grabbed a whole Mirage Chocolate bar off the kitchen table and ate it whole.. I panic because she is so young and that was a whole chocolate bar, so we call the emergency vets ( this happened at 3am mind you). We explained what happened and she asked how much she weighed ( about 20 some odd pounds at the time) and how much she ate and they said she would be fine.. She may be sick a little, throwing up, diarrhea, but would be fine.. Luckily she was perfectly fine. No sickness what so ever.. 

So dont worry, I dont think your donut will do much harm to a 70lbs dog.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I'm sure she'll be fine.

When I was about 10 years old, my dad sent me a box of a dozen chocolate lobsters from Maine. My dog Josh (Aussie) ate the entire box one night. Not so much as a stomach grumble.

Sam ate an entire box of Godiva chocolates when he was about 7 months old. Mr. Finicky Stomach himself didn't even have a slightly runny poo, or anything.


----------



## kblinkgirlie182 (Mar 15, 2009)

My parent's Bichon ate an entire box of chocolate bears with pb inside and he was about 15 pounds at the time. He was perfectly fine.. not to mention all of the other chocolate he's gotten into.


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

yeah, thanks...I didn't really think so, but my first gut reaction when she does some of her Pudden-deeds is to be, well, worried.

She's just fine. Snoozing at my feet and hasn't even farted yet.


----------



## Sucker For Gold (Jan 13, 2009)

I can't remember exactly, but it takes something like 36 or 37 hershey bars before a 60 or 70 lb. golden OD's on chocolate.


----------



## Alohaimee (Feb 15, 2009)

Maybe she thought it was a tundra turd you brought inside for her enjoyment?


----------



## kirst1 (May 30, 2008)

When Poppy was 5 months old I had left a Terrys Chocolate Orange on the dinner table, went outside, came back in and there wasnt even a scarp of foil left!!! She was fine!! I think that is what developed her sweet tooth!!!!


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

Alohaimee said:


> Maybe she thought it was a tundra turd you brought inside for her enjoyment?


*snort*. Maybe we should switch diets for a while: she can eat the donuts and the whole-grain bread and I'll try some of those moose nuggets.


----------



## Alohaimee (Feb 15, 2009)

A little birdy (or goldie rather) told me those nuggets were awful tasty!


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

My sheltie ate about ~ 1/2 bag of hersey kisses, foil and all. She had diarreha and vomited half the night but was ok. Never smelled chocolate poo before. That was how I found out that chocolate was bad for doggies. Now we keep all chocolate well out of reach just to be safe.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

The way I understand it is that it would be the dark chocolate and esp. cocoa which is problematic. You don't need much cocoa for it to be a real problem. But as you get into lighter and lighter chocolates... like milk chocolate it would take quite a lot to harm dogs. Pud should be fine... if just a little bit happy lol!!


----------



## Jake'sDad (Oct 20, 2007)

We once had an Irish Wolfhound who annually stole my daughter's Hallowe'en candy (and Easter treats, too), no matter how high the shelf it was on. Lots of chocolate, no damage to Princess Anne of Mountainview, but lots to my daughter's psyche. She's made up for it, though -- Allie now has a Golden and a Border Collie. :


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Here's an article I found...

http://vetmedicine.about.com/cs/nutritiondogs/a/chocolatetoxici.htm


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I'll just add my vote to everybody else's that it's very unlikely there was enough theobromine in one chocolate donut to do much to a large dog. The fat is probably much more likely to cause a little digestive upset.

The chocolate toxicity charts vary a little, but for a 70 pound dog to be in any real trouble, she'd have to eat POUNDS of milk chocolate or a couple of ounces of dark or bakers chocolate. I doubt there's much pure chocolate in any donut.


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

My Lab without fail ate 2 lbs of hersheys kisses every holiday. There would always be one time that I would forget to put them up before I went out. The Easter kisses sure made some pretty poops for a couple of weeks LOL.

Wolfie my sibe mix stole my sons Halloween candy yearly, and stashed it away some place. Months later we would find wrappers in the hallway...she has been gone two years and we have still not found her hiding place - maybe she finished it all.


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

well, somebody who shall not be named freshened up the bed room with a bit o' nightly flatulence, other 'n that, no ill effects. Air freshener Eau de Pud; hmm..maybe I can marked that....donut flavor.


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

You should rush her right out to the open tundra so she can eat enough moose and elk poop to push it through her system ASAP!!! :bowl::bowl:


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

I think Pudden was thinking of your health when she ate the donut, she obviously knows that they are fattening and didn't want you to put on the pounds.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Heck, when my Irish Setter ws almost 2, we lived a stone's throw from my Mom. Were all there on Christmas day and one of our boys walked home to get something for me and LEFT our bedroom open. All of our Christmas stuff was on the bed. When we went home a couple of hours later we found that Boots had eatne hubby's ENTIRE ONE POUND BOX OF WHITEMAN'S SAMPLERS, AN 8 OUNCE BOX OF THIN MINTS, AND A COUPLE OF ROLLS FOR LIFE SAVORS. He was off the wall with energy, but the chocolate didn't hurt him. I was just thankful he had not gotten into my wonderful Lamb's Pralines!

And when we knew he was terial with bone cancer, we let him have choclate--choclate cake wit icecream, brownies, chocolate chip cookies, chocolate syrup on his banana splits. It didn't hurt him at all, the joy on his face when he saw what he was having for dessert--that dog had such a sweet tooh.

Pud will be fine.


----------



## Alohaimee (Feb 15, 2009)

Pudden said:


> well, somebody who shall not be named freshened up the bed room with a bit o' nightly flatulence, other 'n that, no ill effects. Air freshener Eau de Pud; hmm..maybe I can marked that....donut flavor.


 
Ahahahahahaah! I can't stop laughing!
All I see now are little green bottles marked Eau de Pud: Donut flavor next to a sign...Coming soon!! Eau de Pud: Tundra variety pack!


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

Alohaimee said:


> Eau de Pud: Tundra variety pack!


:lol: with your choice of flavors: moose nugget, wet grizzly splotch, muskox paddy, raptor barf pellet, or her special favorite: post-mortem rotten salmon.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

If dogs had thumbs, they'd all pull out their wallets for post-mortem rotten salmon. I've ridden in a car with a golden who doused himself with that eau and puked as I was driving with my head out of the window. Pud will make a fortune!


----------



## Alohaimee (Feb 15, 2009)

hahahaha! We prefer mongoose or gecko here. Moose nuggests would have to be an imported delicacy. You interested in import/export?  I'm sure we could make arrangements.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Ok, funny story time 

Back in the 90's, my first Golden Rusty got ahold of a FULL bag of Hershey's miniatures. A big bag. He ate the WHOLE thing. Wrappers and all! It didn't phase him a bit but I do realize we were lucky.

Now the funny part...

It was one of those special Christmas packages, with the all-glittery wrappers around the miniatures.

A few days later I was night-grilling, and when I looked over to the kennel area there was all this sparkling and weird lighting coming up from the ground.

Fireflies? No. They weren't moving. WTH?

I went over and looked, and it was the moonlight shimmering off the glitter-covered Hershey wrappers. They had made their 're-entrance' LOL


----------

